# What Kind Of Accent Do You Have?



## Blueridge Believer

http://www.gotoquiz.com/what_american_accent_do_you_have

Mine came our redneck southern trash of course!:<)


----------



## LadyFlynt

It depends. I was "born" with a southern accent (born in Charleston). But I also learned to speak with NO accent (my stepdad was from Chicago and told me threatened me with horrible things if I ever "spoke like a ~n~" again...for some reason he always connected accent with colour, how ignorant and he lived in Charleston...surprised he survived those years). My mama was raised is German and Finn (says "ja" alot) and was raised in PA. So I can do all three...Dutchified when dealing with neighbours, non accented when speaking formally before a group or online, and with a southern accent when emotional or simply to be a rebel. One lady I met in real life said she was shocked at my accent because she always "heard" me online as being very "proper".

therefore, the quiz would do me no good, because it would all depend on where I was.


----------



## Average Joey

Can`t get the html code to work properly but my result is The South.

That`s a southern accent you have there.You may love it,You may hate it,you may swear you don`t have it,but whatever the case,we hear it.

Joe


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I got tagged with _Southern_; it really isn't I don't think.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

> "You have a Midland accent" is just another way of saying "you don't have an accent." You probably are from the Midland (Pennsylvania, southern Ohio, southern Indiana, southern Illinois, and Missouri) but then for all we know you could be from Florida or Charleston or one of those big southern cities like Atlanta or Dallas. You have a good voice for TV and radio.




MIDLAND? What do they know? I talk more like a Kentuckian I have been told.


----------



## jaybird0827

A coworker pinned me down specifically to Bayonne, NJ, where I was born and lived until I was 12.


----------



## Average Joey

Average Joey said:


> Can`t get the html code to work properly but my result is The South.
> 
> That`s a southern accent you have there.You may love it,You may hate it,you may swear you don`t have it,but whatever the case,we hear it.
> 
> Joe



Let me add that I am surprised by the results.Although some can detect a southern accent in my voice(mainly because I say yawl),I answered those questions correctly.Don and Dawn sound different if spoken in correct english.

Joe


----------



## Average Joey

jaybird0827 said:


> A coworker pinned me down specifically to Bayonne, NJ, where I was born and lived until I was 12.



That`s impressive!


----------



## Average Joey

Check this out.What is your Indian name?

http://www.gotoquiz.com/what_is_your_indian_name

Your Result: Payphone Ringing in Empty Hallway


----------



## Blueridge Believer

Average Joey said:


> Check this out.What is your Indian name?
> 
> http://www.gotoquiz.com/what_is_your_indian_name
> 
> Your Result: Payphone Ringing in Empty Hallway



It gave me the same name.


----------



## Average Joey

Blueridge reformer said:


> It gave me the same name.



Did you see the other results?I don`t want to give them away but they were even better!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I got the same name also.... Payphone Ringing in Empty Hallway. I wonder if it is because we pray when we get mad and the guys who put this together are atheistic. ;-)

Remember question 12. When you get mad you react by?


----------



## DTK

Southerners don't have an accent; only the rest of the world does.

DTK


----------



## LadyFlynt

Apparently if you kick someone's patootee  or pray then you are a payphone...anything else and you are dog.


----------



## panicbird

DTK said:


> Southerners don't have an accent; only the rest of the world does.
> 
> DTK


----------



## Ravens

I'm kinda heated.

I got "Midland", and the little red bar has me (I'm guessing) at like 40% Boston.

Whatever. I can't stand yankee accents.

I was really shooting for Southern White Trash...

I'm crushed.


----------



## ChristopherPaul

How does one make the results code work here?


----------



## toddpedlar

JDWiseman said:


> I'm kinda heated.
> 
> I got "Midland", and the little red bar has me (I'm guessing) at like 40% Boston.



I got Midland, too. Hey, is that a little red BARR or a little red BAA?  

TKP


----------



## ADKing

North Central, though I was raised on the West coast and have never spent a day of my life in Minnes_*o*_ta. I do have Canadian relatives so perhaps some influence there?


----------



## ChristopherPaul

> "You have a Midland accent" is just another way of saying "you don't have an accent." You probably are from the Midland (*Pennsylvania*, southern Ohio, southern Indiana, southern Illinois, and Missouri) but then for all we know you could be from Florida or Charleston or one of those big southern cities like Atlanta or Dallas. You have a good voice for TV and radio.
> 
> The Inland North
> The West
> The Northeast
> Philadelphia
> Boston
> The South
> North Central



I am from Pennsylvania, so maybe this thing works?


----------



## BertMulder

what does that quiz know anyway? Says I am from northeast. Never even been close to there.

Dutch (to my 14th), then moved to Alberta.


----------



## Romans922

*What American accent do you have?*Your Result: *The Inland North*


You may think you speak "Standard English straight out of the dictionary" but when you step away from the Great Lakes you get asked annoying questions like "Are you from Wisconsin?" or "Are you from Chicago?" Chances are you call carbonated drinks "pop."


----------



## turmeric

I got the Northeast. Grew up in Southeast Kansas, close to the Ozarks, moved to Oregon. Where's that snob accent coming from? Haven't tried the Indian name one yet.


----------



## Ivan

I got the West...weird. It said: "your accent is the lowest common denominator of the American speech. Unless you are a SoCal surfer, no one thinks you have an accent. And really you may not be from the West at all, you could easily be from Florida or one of those big Southern cities like Dallas or Atlanta."

My next "accents" were Midland and the South.

Hmmm...let's see. I lived in Southern Illinios until I was 24 years old. I lived in Ft. Worth, Texas for the next three years. Moved back to Southern Illinois and lived there until 1991 when I moved to Wisconsin. Been here since. 

I had a English teacher in high school who was from New England who thought I was from the South. I do have distant roots in Arkansas. 

How does this come out to a Western accent?

Now I don't know who I am?


----------



## Herald

jaybird0827 said:


> A coworker pinned me down specifically to Bayonne, NJ, where I was born and lived until I was 12.



Bayonne? The scourge of Hudson County! LOL I was born and raised in Kearny, NJ.

I came out with "Northeast" on the test.


----------



## brymaes

*What American accent do you have?*Your Result: *The West*


Your accent is the lowest common denominator of American speech. Unless you're a SoCal surfer, no one thinks you have an accent. And really, you may not even be from the West at all, you could easily be from Florida or one of those big Southern cities like Dallas or Atlanta.
The Midland 

Boston 

North Central 

The Inland North 

Philadelphia 

The South 

The Northeast


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

Midland accent.


----------



## Puritan Sailor

Inland North for me. Grew up out west though. Probably my dad's family influence. They're from North Dakota/Minnesota. And yes, I call it "pop"!


----------



## QueenEsther

Midland. Though, sometimes when I talk I have a Wisconsin accent, comes from living with my SIL who is from there. Also, very occasionally, I'll get a tinge of a British accent.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Puritan Sailor said:


> Inland North for me. Grew up out west though. Probably my dad's family influence. They're from North Dakota/Minnesota. And yes, I call it "pop"!



We call it pop here also. Indiana must be all screwed up. We are the Crossroads of America. Y'all. My Grandma say's oril for oil? That aint in the quiz.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

I have no accent.

I am from Boston, and only have an accent that is "diet Bostonian" if I hang out with my cousins for a couple of days, or if really think about the way I used to talk before I came to Florida where everyone has no accent.

"Park the car in Harvard Yard" becomes "Pawk da ca en Havad yad." 

After I read the Puritans for an hour or two, that same sentence sounds like this:

"Geeves, my good man, 'mind pulling around the Bently? We're off to a picnic on school grounds."


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Interesting. I grew up as a Military brat and have never really lived in the Northeast but both my parents are from New London, CT. I guess I have a slight NE accent. Scott definitely sounds like someone from that region.


----------



## AV1611

I am from the North East most likely Philadelphia.


----------



## govols

"You have a Midland accent" is just another way of saying "you don't have an accent." You probably are from the Midland (Pennsylvania, southern Ohio, southern Indiana, southern Illinois, and Missouri) but then for all we know you could be from Florida or Charleston or one of those big southern cities like Atlanta or Dallas. You have a good voice for TV and radio.


How did their mom-n-em know I lived near Lanta?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

AV1611 said:


> I am from the North East most likely Philadelphia.


----------



## BobVigneault

Your Result: The West

Your accent is the lowest common denominator of American speech. Unless you're a SoCal surfer, no one thinks you have an accent. And really, you may not even be from the West at all, you could easily be from Florida or one of those big Southern cities like Dallas or Atlanta.

The Midland	

Boston	

North Central	

The Inland North	

The Northeast	

Philadelphia	

The South


Amazing, I was born and raised in Vermont but matriculated in Chicago and settled in Wisconsin. Over the years, ridicule of my New England accent forced me to mid-westernize it. My family sound like hill people to me now.


----------



## govols

> My family sound like *hill *people to me now.
> __________________
> Bob Vigneault
> Husband to Teresa and father to five.
> My blogs:
> http://theheartbeatofheaven.solideogloria.com
> http://extremelyadequate.solideogloria.com



Hey, I resemble that remark.


----------



## BobVigneault

Sorry John, I started typing 'hicks' (sorry Josh), then 'hayseeds', then 'hillbillies' then opted for a more politically correct 'hill people'. Of course I meant it as the most endearing of terms. Beneath my very thin veneer of midwest sophistication I am a Vermont hillbilly and always will be.

PS, for the sake of my southern brethren I only refer to that war in the 1860's as the War of Northern Aggression. One of many ways the PB has changed me. Besides, a bunch of my Acadian ancestors fought for the Confederacy in that war.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

BobVigneault said:


> Sorry John, I started typing 'hicks' (sorry Josh), then 'hayseeds', then 'hillbillies' then opted for a more politically correct 'hill people'. Of course I meant it as the most endearing of terms. Beneath my very thin veneer of midwest sophistication I am a Vermont hillbilly and always will be.


----------



## BJClark

It says I have a midland accent, I'm from North Florida (southern Ga.), but have lived in various places.. North Central...says I'd have a good radio or TV voice..
hahaha...they are funny.

Tennessee, Texas, California, Colorado, Idaho, Georgia, Southwestern Pa. (which has a very distinct accent, I can pick out in a crowd)

I changed my answer from pray...and it was still payphone ringing..

I went back and changed many answers...so it really doesn't matter what the answers seem to be...it's still the same...


----------



## Romans922

BobVigneault said:


> Sorry John, I started typing 'hicks' (sorry Josh), then 'hayseeds', then 'hillbillies' then opted for a more politically correct 'hill people'. Of course I meant it as the most endearing of terms. Beneath my very thin veneer of midwest sophistication I am a Vermont hillbilly and always will be.
> 
> PS, for the sake of my southern brethren I only refer to that war in the 1860's as the War of Northern Aggression. One of many ways the PB has changed me. Besides, a bunch of my Acadian ancestors fought for the Confederacy in that war.



Are you talking about the Civil War? If so, the side that wins names the war/battle...so Civil War is correct.


----------



## BobVigneault

I don't know Andrew, referring to any war as 'civil' is like saying a terrorist was 'responsible' for the death of many. There is nothing 'responsible' about blowing innocents up. The news readers should start saying 'the terrorist was irresponsible for the deaths of many'.

Hey, what was this thread about? Oh yeah, accents. Tehehehehehe.


----------



## SRoper

Inland North.


----------



## Timothy William

I came out as NorthEast; it wasn't really any more specific than that. Of course I speak the Queen's English, and I resent the implication that I might speak any foul American perversion of the One True dialect. Everyone knows that us Aussies have no accent, it is the rest of the world that speaks funny (actually, Kiwis and Taswegians are about the closest to Received Pronunciation.)



BobVigneault said:


> ]
> PS, for the sake of my southern brethren I only refer to that war in the 1860's as the War of Northern Aggression. One of many ways the PB has changed me. Besides, a bunch of my Acadian ancestors fought for the Confederacy in that war.


I think of it as the War between the States, seems the most accurate descriptor of a conflict that I don't want to take sides in.


----------



## Ivan

BobVigneault said:


> Your Result: The West



So, Bob, we have the same accent? Does that sound right to you? When we met, did you think I had a "western" accent?

BTW, how's the snow in your neck of the woods?


----------



## ReformedWretch

Listen to one of my podcasts then you tell me


----------



## Pilgrim

Midland with South a close second. Can't get the code to work here, but it works here.

I have lived in Louisiana all my life. I say "y'all" and "fixin to" and other Southern expressions, but I tend to talk rapidly at times which makes some folks think I'm from another part of the country. Working for a guy from Northern New Jersey years ago has also had an influence that comes out occasionally. My parents, my father moreso, do not have as strong of a drawl as do some here.


----------



## caddy

Definately Southern, but not too twangy. MY wife now is very "twangy" ! : )


----------



## Augusta

I've only ever lived in the West. I do not have an accent.  However I am a born mimic and I pick up not only accents but speech patterns from people very quickly. I remember swimming in a hotel pool in Victoria, BC when I was about 9yrs old with some southern kids and my sister and I came back to the room with southern accents.


----------



## MrMerlin777

Said I'm from the inland north. 

That's crazy since I'm from the hills of SW Virginia.


----------

